# Face Scabs



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi guys,
My boy Dutch has started to get scabs on the right side of his face. They are not wide open wounds or anything but i believe something is itching him there and his claws are scratching his skin and thus he is getting scabs.

Not looking for a diagnosis (although one would be great but i don't have all the necessary info) but i'm wondering what you all would you, do use, to treat scabs like this.....whether it is anti itch, home remedy or what.

I would love to hear some options. He does not have fleas or ticks, never has (use advantix).

Thanks


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Keep a very close eye on them and dont pick at them! 
The cheeks are a FAVORITE hot spot location. If you have some Goldbond powder (the generic is just fine) I would use it a a couple of times a day to help dry up the scabs a bit faster...

If a scab is nicely formed I do not mess with it...I just keep it as dry as possible.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, I'll try to keep it dry


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

If they are at all read around the edges or moist I put Bactine on as an antibiotic. But hearing about Goldbond for hot spots is a fantastic find.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dont underestimate the healing powers of 'the cone'...
That foolish lampshade can save you a trip to the vet - especially if your furry one decides to scratch at his face like a maniac while you sleep!


----------



## Dutch (Jul 15, 2012)

He went to day care yesterday and when he came back he didn't have the energy to lift his leg to scratch! I put the powder on and will take a look again today. The scabs seemed formed, i'm just hoping he doesn't create more.....the cone might be an option this weekend.

Thank you for the response.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

ahhhh if he goes to daycare that may have been the root of the problem...lots of dogs like to play-bite at the face...one little scratch and bingo potential hotspot. Doesnt mean no daycare ever...but just vigilant in checking his face.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

We just took Bella to the vet for scabs all over her cheeks. First I thought it was a wound from a hike we took, but they seem to be spreading. She never has had fleas,I am diligent about checking her coat and she is a light Golden. But when we went to the vet, as she was being examined, one jumped off her head. (I almost wonder if she didn't pick it up at the vet). The vet gave her Cephalexin and a Frontline treatment. After getting home, I wonder if ants have not bitten her when she lies out on the deck.


----------

